# "gunmetal" Arowana



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice. he looks like a submarine. a future beast for sure


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking awesome jack, nice pics. I like that he's darker than most silvers. Sets him apart from the rest.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks bro. hope it will keep the color as it grow


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pic's Jack, I like that last pic where you can see alot of orange. I didn't know silver aro's came with more than a silverish/white look to them?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranhaise pics jp, I like the close-up 2nd pic.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.
It's eating like a pig and growing like a weed. only matter of time for it to outgrow my 180g. I give it 1 1/2 to 2 years.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Color is still here after 2 weeks, no sign of fading so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome pics as usual jp. Looks lil darker to me, orange in fins looks stronger also. Love the community arowana tank!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice looking arrow and I really dig the combination of tetras you got in there and also luv that angel too.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys.
the small tetras add color and activity to the tank, but I found I miss a few every couple days. should've gotten more when they were on sale.


----------

